# Lovely story 46yr old natural pregnancy



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

I am a midwife and a new mummy thanx to donor sperm i've never posted on this board but at work earlier on this week i met an amazing woman and wanted to share her story with you.

She is a 46 year old with 2 adult children, second marraige 12yrs ago, they have never used contraception and never been pregnant.  This ladies periods stopped so she assumed that she was going through the menopause and thought no more of it.  After a few months she thought that she kept spilling something down her top and thought nothing of it again but it kept happening, eventually she realised that her breasts were leaking and she put two and two ans rushed out to get a pregnancy test which immediatly came back positive.

She went for a dating scan and it was found that she was already 24 weeks so to late for any downs screening.  Her pregnancy went smootly and i delivered her little boy, he is perfect and doesnt have Downs. They left with their baby grinning like two cheshire cats.

I just wanted to tell you ladies that there is always hope.

Love Hobbs

P.S we also have a midwife who has just found herself pregnant with her first baby at 44


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hobbs

What a wonderful story...thanks for sharing   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - I was looking for some hope and I found it!    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear Hobbs...you made my day...was so desperate for some some hope


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely story Hobbs ... it does happen to us old'uns when you least expect it!!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonderful stories. I loved them all. Gives me so much hope.

I will not stop hoping till I am 50. Than give up...

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Nathalie 2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

What a lovely story  to log onto.  I am back after being away for a few months since my BFN in August.  Going it again in December.

Nat x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Me too.  Re 44 year old with natural 1st preganancy.  He 13 mths now - must update his photo.What lovely stories x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hobbs - this is a fantstic storie plese kep these coming x

Be lucky - big congrat love these stories x


----------

